# Electrical PE Exam



## Wolverine (Oct 29, 2006)

The Electrical exam was *COMICALLY* hard! It was hilariously hard! It was so hard, I just kept laughing and laughing at how hard it was. Sure, there were a few that I nailed but the rest ...hilarious. That test was so hard. There's hope for a squeak-by but not much.

And to start off with a kick in the, um, shins, beyatch took my calculator. That's right, my trusty 1986 TI-36 Solar that runs complex numbers so well and carried me all through college was confiscated at the start because it doesn't _LOOK_ like the TI-36x Solar that's approved. I sez it's the same darn calculator; She sez show me the picture of it on the list. Can't argue with that and I guess we were warned. No "x" in TI-36, and out it goes. Yes I had the backup HP33S but I just don't run as efficiently on that. Then she said something really funny. "That calculator is not pictured on the list and how do I know it isn't modified as a digital camera or something?"

Honey, if I were sharp enough to modify a 1986 TI-36 Solar calculator into a digital spy camera, I wouldn't need it.

:violin:

*Electrical PE Exam threads merged*


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 29, 2006)

For real?

she said that?

You should have turned all Austin Powers on her, claimed "She's a man baby", and thrown her in a headlock right there!!!!!! (not really)


----------



## TK22867 (Oct 29, 2006)

:BK:


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 30, 2006)

You should have said "I know it's not pictured there, but I can do the robot!" and then proceded to stand up and break into the robot break-dance. (Idea taken from Tim Meadows in a SNL skit)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2006)

> "That calculator is not pictured on the list and how do I know it isn't modified as a digital camera or something?"
> Honey, if I were sharp enough to modify a 1986 TI-36 Solar calculator into a digital spy camera, I wouldn't need it.


If you could do that, you could probably just show your handiwork to your state board and they'd waive the exam requirement for you, because you're obviously smart enough.


----------



## MiaDrive (Oct 30, 2006)

Wolverine,

Which depth module did you take? I took the ECC depth. I thought that the AM portion of the EE was fair, but I thought the ECC depth was pretty difficult, especially the Communications questions!

By the way, if it isn't obvious I'm new here. I came across this board a few days before the exam.


----------



## singlespeed (Oct 30, 2006)

I thought I did well in the morning...

...I felt like toast in the afternoon (Power)


----------



## jd_chi02 (Oct 30, 2006)

I took the PE lasst year and thought that it was ruff ... espically things relating to code. However ... I PASSED. But this weekend I took the FE for the x time and thought it was more difficult than the PE. Honestly I would rather have taken the PE over. I would hedge my bets on passing the PE again versus passing the FE.


----------



## TK22867 (Oct 30, 2006)

I took the PE test (Electrical &amp; Comp/Power) for the first time on Friday. I studied my butt off and thought it was incredibly hard, although I thought the afternoon went slightly better than the morning, probably because it was more of the stuff i deal with on a daily basis.

However, after briefly peering through the questions before the end of each session I felt like I only had 50% of them right for sure. From what I've read on this board, 40/80 just ain't gonna cut it. Maybe it was just as hard for everybody else and maybe hope for some type of "curve"?

I guess time will tell, but I really don't feel good today. I am dreading retaking this test in April because I gave it my best shot this time and don't think I can do any better on the next.


----------



## singlespeed (Oct 30, 2006)

TK

Right now you may not feel like you could do it any better - but you can. Every day your experiences add to your knowledge. Sure you'll forget things, but if you have to take it again (I think I might  ) you will have a very solid base to build on.

I sincerely mean this because that is the only thing that is keeping me sane since Friday. Most of the folks that know I took this test knew I studied like crazy and they think I'm just being pessimistic about my results, but I know that I wasn't as prepared as I would have liked.

I am going to attack a long list of things that I let slide over the last four months, enjoy my family and the holidays, and start studying for April 2007 exam (should the need occur B) ).

Good luck to everyone that made effort - it's not a gimme for anybody.


----------



## TK22867 (Oct 30, 2006)

Just thought I'd start a thread for us few electricals in here to discuss the difficulty of the electrical PE exam (without violating our agreements of course!). We sort of had one going, but I'd thought we'd try to put it all in one place.

I thought the morning was very difficult with the afternoon (power) being a little better, but not by much. I'm hoping 40/80 passes otherwise I may be in trouble.


----------



## singlespeed (Oct 31, 2006)

I felt good about the morning B)

Took Power as well in the pm and felt like an ignorant fool 

I made up for it by having two drinks on the way home - then I felt like a drunkin fool :thumbsup:


----------



## MiaDrive (Oct 31, 2006)

I felt OK in the morning as well. I took the ECC depth and thought that it was pretty difficult in particular the communications questions. So needless to say I didn't feel so hot after the PM session 

I felt pretty good about 25 in the AM and 17 in the PM so it doesn't look to good!

I went home and took my wife and kids out for dinner and showed them my $200 encil:


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 31, 2006)

Heh, heh - encil: $200 pencil 

I felt better about the afternoon Power exam than the morning where I got pummeled. The AM had many questions in my weak areas and fewer questions in my strong areas, with the PM session about fairly even. I was opposite, more like 17 and 25.

Quote of the day from a friend of a friend, making an existential statement on the duality of man (or something like that): "If I *DID* pass, then my respect for the title of PE is diminished. Man, I hope I passed." (the guy passed)


----------



## Kipper (Oct 31, 2006)

For what is worth to all of you that don't think you did well this October. I took the test in April, Power module, and knew (not thought) knew I could not have passed.

But low and behold just a few short weeks later :rotfl: when I got my results, I did indeed pass.

So just because you don't feel good about it now you may be surprised like I was.

I have come to accept the fact that I really did pass it and they are not going to call back and say, sorry we made a mistake.

Good luck! and Happy Waiting! :mail: MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## TK22867 (Oct 31, 2006)

That is a little comforting to me. You just never know.

What I do know, is that this wait is going to be borderline unbearable!

If I didn't pass just let me know so I can get on with my life..... :ZZZ:


----------



## MiaDrive (Nov 4, 2006)

No one else took the ECC depth?

Oh well, I guess I will continue talking to myself about it :violin:


----------



## TK22867 (Nov 6, 2006)

From what I can gather there aren't many of us electricals visiting this board, especially those taking the communications afternoon section.

I just hope the test was as hard for me as it was for everybody else.


----------



## singlespeed (Nov 7, 2006)

There aren't many electricals on this site or anywhere else in re the PE. The overwhelming majority of folks at my test site were Civil.

I went into the PM session thinking ECC, but spent 15 minutes looking at it, thought there was too much electronics for my taste (felt confident about com and controls but not electronics). I ended up doing power instead.

Why do I make so many poor decisions? :brick:


----------



## TK22867 (Nov 7, 2006)

Singlespeed,

What type of work do you do? If your specialty deals with electronics, I can see how the power section would be pretty difficult.

I am a consultant in the power world, particularly the utility world dealing with transmission, substations, distribution, etc. I still found the afternoon to be pretty darn tough, but the morning was worse.

Let's just hope is was as tough for everybody else. I am hoping and praying that this little line from the NCEES website on how they score the exams holds true:

"*Put another way, this means that an examinee is not penalized if the exam taken is more difficult than usual. If the exam is more difficult than usual, fewer questions must be answered correctly to achieve a passing score. *"


----------



## MiaDrive (Nov 7, 2006)

I work in digital design, unfortunately the computers section has a little too much software/networks for my taste. The actual PM (ECC) was a lot more difficult then what I had prepared for, especially the Comm. questions.

I just hope the exam was as difficult for most 

The waiting really stinks :suicide: :tone: ld timer: :duhh: :ZZZ:


----------



## singlespeed (Nov 8, 2006)

I work in acoustics - it's a little of mechanical (equations of motion, ie vibration) and a little of electrical (measurement, ie communication and control). There is only one state that offers the PE in Acoustics (Oregon); not practical for me to consider it for two reasons - I need a MI license and it's a long way to go (and expensive) to take the test! 

I thought the PM ECC had too little com and control and opted for Power thinking KCL and KVL could get me through it (I personally think that transistors flaunt Maxwell's equations, throw the theory in your face and say "we don't behave that way!", but maybe I'm just biased that way  ). Unfortunately, I'm not that great with AC/DC machines either, so the emphasis on generation (motors) vs transmission/distribution hurt me too. For example, I don't remember a single problem that I had to use per unit values to solve, and I spent some time studying that technique.

The upshot of it is that you don't know what you're going to get; there is so much to know in every field and unless you're brilliant or have no life, you can't possibly be prepared for everything that NCEES might throw at you. I am not brilliant, my wife complains that I have no life outside work and the PE, and I spent way too much time studying subjects that didn't appear on the exam :brick:

Better luck in April, I hope B)


----------



## TK22867 (Nov 8, 2006)

I didn't do the "have no life" study thing, but I worked a ton of problems and felt I was prepared as I was going to get for the test. I still thought it was hard, which is scary knowing you studied as much you ever will, yet may not pass.

Unless you deal with power on an everyday basis like I do, I can see how it would be almost impossible to pass the afternoon power section. I was suprised at the amount of "real world" questions involved in the afternoon.

I struggled on a lot of the morning, especially the electronics questions. There aren't a lot of power engineers out there that will get those right.

The waiting is worse than the time leading up to the test. I'm bracing myself for the realization that I may have to take it again in April and wondering how I will get the courage to study for it again, considering I was all studied out going into the October exam.

Worst of all, is if I don't get my PE, I can't go any further in my current company!


----------



## VTskier (Nov 10, 2006)

> I took the PE lasst year and thought that it was ruff ... espically things relating to code. However ... I PASSED. But this weekend I took the FE for the x time and thought it was more difficult than the PE. Honestly I would rather have taken the PE over. I would hedge my bets on passing the PE again versus passing the FE.


:wtf: Why are you taking the FE if you already have your PE?


----------



## Art (Nov 10, 2006)

> > I took the PE lasst year and thought that it was ruff ... espically things relating to code.  However ... I PASSED.  But this weekend I took the FE for the x time and thought it was more difficult than the PE.  Honestly I would rather have taken the PE over.  I would hedge my bets on passing the PE again versus passing the FE.
> 
> 
> :wtf: Why are you taking the FE if you already have your PE?


some states allow this...but you don't get your PE til you pass the FE...

that would suk big time


----------



## VTskier (Nov 10, 2006)

Keep the faith!!! I took the PE - Power module in April. I had been out of college for 24 years, had not taken the PE (waived by my state board based on over 16 yrs experince) and studied like a fiend. I came out of the exam feeling pretty good about it but over the ensuing weeks ranged in emotion to still feeling pretty good to knowing I didn't pass and starting thinking about studying for the Oct exam. My wife would periodically check on me in my little office to make sure I wasn't studying....she had more faith than I did.

The 8 week wait was a bear to get the results but I did pass. Stay upbeat!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey VTS! I thought you dropped off the face of the board.

I have homebrew that needs to be consumed! :???:

Apricot cream ale.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 10, 2006)

:beerchug HOMEBREW?!?! My brother! :beerchug

Emailing you for that recipe, rather than hijack the thread to unrelated topics. I've got a Fat Tire ready for racking and a Peach Wheat in the bottle. Might like to try an Apricot Cream, if you'll verify it's quality by applying your Z.E. stamp (Zymurgilogical Engineer).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, VTS and I both took the exam in Vermont in April. We shot the breeze for a few minutes during the lunch break, and when we saw each other on here, vowed to meet up at a local brewery to celebrate if we passed.

A mutual fondness for homebrewing was discovered.

As far as the apricot ale, it was straight out of a kit. A friend bought it and we brewed using my equipment.

I generally brew with grains + extract. You an extract guy or hardcore into the full mashing?


----------



## VTskier (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey VTEnviro-- I feel like I've dropped off the earth.... seriously, I've been real busy at my primary job and now that I've got my PE, I've picked up a few consulting jobs on the side. You know, I have to pay the daughter's college bill!!!

Beer sounds good....need to get in shape for skiing --make that apres ski!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 10, 2006)

:beerchug Partial masher - extract &amp; grains, not hardcore masher. I've found some clone recipes I like and tweak a little each time: Sam Smith Oatmeal, Sierra Celebration, Fat Tire. :jacked: Back on topic. Gosh, that PE Exam was hard. I was talking to a fellow-sufferer the other day and, without violating our non-disclosure agreement in any way, we agreed that some of the problems were unsolvable, that there were multiple answers that were real-world-bogus, and that we were likely doomed to meet again in April.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2006)

:jacked:

I'll start a homebrew thread in Shoot the Breeze


----------



## jd_chi02 (Nov 14, 2006)

O I am sorry for not responding earlier but I was trying to keep my mind off the results. In Illinois you can not get your license unless you pass both the FE &amp; PE.

Soory for the delay Art &amp; VTskier ... Thanks for the response Art.

I am preparing for a promotional exam at my job :wtf:


----------

